# Skilled - Independent (VB 885) visa application lodged 31 Dec 2009



## alanha21 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Please accept my apology if i haven't read all of the threads and asking stupid question.

My visa application loadged on 31 Dec 2009. With my Bachelor of Accounting degree and working experience and job offer. It work out the point is 135. 

I only have 6 overall on IELTS test, got everything electrically lodged to IMMI. as well as the no criminal record from AFP and also my home country (Hong Kong).

1) i would like to know is there any one (by any chance) lodged their application and still haven't got assessed yet?

2) my application status since 5/2/10 still "Application being processed further", is that mean i don't have any chance i will assess earlier than closed to 2 year time frame?

3) I heard some of my friend saying i could find a immigration agent to ask for a request of review my application to fasten the process, may i know is it possible??

4) Could any one please give me some advise of what i should do to accelarate my process? I am working in CA firm, even time is not really a important factor for me ATM, but i still want it to be confirmed as early as possible to make myself calm, and also to avoid any UPCOMING changes.


Thanks for everyone's advise, and once again, sorry for the bothering if i did not have enough perparation before asking this question.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

1. You should raise an enquiry with Immi, it is possible if you are in priority 4 processing.
2. Ask about the current status, see if they are awaiting any documents.
3. I don't think it usually happens, asking for status should result in much of the same. 
4. Raise and enquiry and confirm if all documents have been received by Immi.



alanha21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please accept my apology if i haven't read all of the threads and asking stupid question.
> 
> ...


----------



## alanha21 (Jun 26, 2010)

amaslam said:


> 1. You should raise an enquiry with Immi, it is possible if you are in priority 4 processing.
> 2. Ask about the current status, see if they are awaiting any documents.
> 3. I don't think it usually happens, asking for status should result in much of the same.
> 4. Raise and enquiry and confirm if all documents have been received by Immi.


I tried to contact them via e-mail. And the response from them was saying my application is waiting for a case officer. And they have a time frame of 2 year (maybe that's what the priority 4 processing you mean....

They did confirm that they received my uploaded document but they refused to help me check and see whether i have submitted all documents since they stated that it will be processed and checked once your case officer is allocated.

Thanks for your advise, amaslam.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Priority 4 is the lowest priority so does have waiting times of 2-3 yrs. This is why its taking so long. COs are assigned to higher priority cases first: 1,2,3

Here is a doc you can read about the Immi priority processing:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing-14-july-2010.pdf



alanha21 said:


> I tried to contact them via e-mail. And the response from them was saying my application is waiting for a case officer. And they have a time frame of 2 year (maybe that's what the priority 4 processing you mean....
> 
> They did confirm that they received my uploaded document but they refused to help me check and see whether i have submitted all documents since they stated that it will be processed and checked once your case officer is allocated.
> 
> Thanks for your advise, amaslam.


----------

